# Attachments in private messages



## Tomas Robinson

I'd like to attach a small image to a reply in the Private Messaging area, but I don't see an Attachment option after clicking Reply. Is there an adjustment or setting I'm overlooking?   Thanks.


----------



## Artrella

Tomas Robinson said:
			
		

> I'd like to attach a small image to a reply in the Private Messaging area, but I don't see an Attachment option after clicking Reply. Is there an adjustment or setting I'm overlooking?   Thanks.






Si, Si, Siiiii!!!! I'm an attachment freak!!! Please, can we send little pictures in our PMs???  Pleaaaseee????


Thx, Art


----------



## cuchuflete

I don't need the graphics, but attachments to PMs would be nice....but what if people start using PMs in lieue of e-mail?  The load on the server could get very heavy.

This is one for Mike.

Cuchu


----------



## Nick

This is why the size of the attachment would be limited (eg: only small images/text documents would be allowed because the limit would be 64 KB).


----------



## mkellogg

Sorry, it is not an option that I can set.

Mike


----------



## Nick

Strange, most boards have that option... Oh well.


----------



## Philippa

cuchufléte said:
			
		

> but what if people start using PMs in lieu of e-mail?  Cuchu



As if that would happen!!


----------



## vachecow

Nick said:
			
		

> Strange, most boards have that option... Oh well.


Not doubting you or anything, but how do you know so much about this system?


----------



## Nick

Other websites that I visit use this same vBulletin Version 3.0.3 software and they have these features that I am requesting.

I also run several forums myself using other software, but I have found that most of the features in one software package are in the others as well.


----------

